# Compiling a list of factory turbo cars...please help



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I am going to update my website soon to include a page on ALL factory turbo cars that have been available to the common man ( not Ferraris and other things that never come to cheap junkyards) in the US and Canada, including as much info on the turbo as I can get and would like some help. I searched and found no one with such a comprehensive listing, so I decided to put up my own on one of my sites. What I would like is for anyone who knows of a car I have forgotten, or who knows the model of turbo in a given car ( something I don't know about almost ANY of these cars!), to post it here and help me out. Thanks! 

So far, I can think of these cars: Saab 9000, 1962 Olds Jetfire, 1962-1969 Chevy Corvair, Mazda RX-7, Various Chrysler oferings in the 80's-90's with the 2.2/2.5, Neon SRT 4, PT Cruiser turbo, Maserati Bi Turbo, DSM triplets, Merkur XR4Ti, Porsche 924/944, Dodge Colt/Mitsu Mirage, Saab 9-3, VW/Audi's with 1.8t, Nissan 200SX, Nissan 300ZX, Mitsu Galant VR-4, Mitsu 3000GT, Volvo 740/760 and 850 GLT, Ford T Bird Turbo coupe, Various Buick Regals from 1978-1987, Chevy Monte Carlo in 1981-83(?), Buick Riviera, Pontiac Sunbird, Pontiac Gran Prix ( late 80's), Pontiac Trans Am ( 1980-81 and 1989 Pace Car), Subaru-GL- XT6- WRX- Justy, Chevy Sprint turbo, Suzuki Swift GTi, Ford Mustang 1979-82 and 85-86 SVO, Toyota MR2, a Toyota pickup in the 80's, Renault Fuego, Mazdaspeed MX-5, Mazda MX6, Ford Probe, Mercury Cougar XR-7, Datsun 280zx.

I am sure I left out something. I didn't put anything at the high end on the list like the Porsche 911, or Diesels as they do not have anything that is either easily accessable or useable in a gasoline engine. Any help with the model of turbo or displacement of the engine in any of these cars will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Bored? ........


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

dodge stealth .. mitsubishi eclipse GSX / GS-T


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Chuck said:


> dodge stealth .. mitsubishi eclipse GSX / GS-T


the eclipse falls under DSM as does the stealth, and 3000gt, talon, laser, and a bunch of others

and any toher dodge or mitsu that look exactly alike


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Swift gti wasnt turbo was it?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Joel said:


> Swift gti wasnt turbo was it?


Yeah, you may be right, I thought it was a sister car to the Chevy Sprint turbo. Also, I thought of a few more: Chrysler Conquest TSi/Mitsubishi Starion, and the Mazda 323 GTX.Oh, and the Mercury Capri XR/2 (FWD, Mazda B6 powered) as well as the Mercury Capri (RWD Fox chassis in the early 80's)

( And yes, I am VERY bored with every aspect of my life, but this project is really something I wanted to do for refrence purposes so that people wishing to do ghetto turbo setups could get facts and measurements from actual factory turbo setups)


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Saleen S7 Twin Turbo.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

pimpride said:


> Saleen S7 Twin Turbo.



i see those all the time in the junkyard


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Ya man I know! It was a friendly bump...


----------



## hoyshnin (Sep 16, 2005)

*more*

Mitsubishi Evolutions, Subaru wrx/sti, Audi TT, VW 1.8 T's, 300 zx...


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

this might help you out
http://www.turbomustangs.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=4365

http://www.gamesbbs.com/~turbosi/junkyard_turbo_list.html


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I stumbled upon this... if it is worth anything:

http://www.g2ic.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36403


----------



## fire74 (Dec 26, 2006)

WILL 3 IN. PIPES FIT ON A 350Z?


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

vw corrado, mazda gallant with the 2.2 intercooled turbo,

you might need a adapter for those pipes

and eclipse 80 sometin to 80 sometin


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
Lotus esprit turbo, fiat uno turbo, renault 5 turbo
Peace


----------



## Nismo1979 (May 20, 2007)

Holden Piazza Turbo


----------



## gnuojoung (Sep 20, 2007)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> the eclipse falls under DSM as does the stealth, and 3000gt, talon, laser, and a bunch of others
> 
> and any toher dodge or mitsu that look exactly alike


The 3000GT/Stealth are not DSMs. The only DSMs are the ones that where made in U.S., the elcipse and talon where all made in the U.S., but all 3000GT/Stealth where made in Japan. Lots of people make this mastake, but now you know.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

the galant vr-4 is also a dsm, but it is pretty rare. I know you already got dsm's, but the galant is kinda an odd ball in the bunch.


----------

